# Help with Follow Up Post



## Arioch

I recently posted in the Considering Separation and Divorce forum and since then I discovered my wife having an online relationship with another (may have been more I don't know). I am looking for advice regarding my current feelings and am not sure how to 1. Post a follow up and 2. If I should follow up in a different topic?? Any help would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## PBear

Arioch said:


> I recently posted in the Considering Separation and Divorce forum and since then I discovered my wife having an online relationship with another (may have been more I don't know). I am looking for advice regarding my current feelings and am not sure how to 1. Post a follow up and 2. If I should follow up in a different topic?? Any help would be appreciated. Thx.


My advice... Post in the "Coping with infidelity" forum, but be prepared for the flood of "file for divorce" comments. And include a link to the first post. Just cut and paste the URL. 

BTW. File for divorce. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arioch

Thx. Will do (post not file). I'm prepared for the flamers.


----------

